# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Breeding, Eggs, Tadpoles, etc >  Varadero imitator eggs near hatching

## John Clare

My Varadero imitator pair have been very busy lately since I stole all of their latest tadpoles about 2 weeks ago  :Smile: .  There are at least 3 clutches of eggs, for a total of 8 or 9 eggs.  There may be other clutches I haven't spotted too.  Anyhow, today the male transported the 3 from the first clutch to hatch (which I may steal from their pools).  I decided to save both him and myself some heart ache and steal the other clutches before they hatch this time, but waiting until they're about 1-2 days from hatching.  So I took this bromeliad leaf out just before lights out tonight.  There's another clutch of 2-3 eggs in a ground-level film canister that are a few days behind these.  I'll steal them in a day or two.

These are the ones I took tonight.  You can see they still have some gill filaments, which will disappear before they actually hatch.  Enjoy! (*click the picture to enlarge it*)

----------

